# Stephen Chow stands in for Bruce Lee in The Green Hornet.



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2008)

*The Green Hornet*

It'll star Seth Rogen in the title role, and Stephen Chow will apprently be his chauffeur/sidekick. He wrote and directed _Kung Fu Hustle_ and its upcoming sequel and will have a part in the sequel.

I'll look forward to seeing the film, though Seth Rogen wouldn't be my first choice for the lead actor.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2008)

arnisador said:


> *The Green Hornet*
> 
> It'll star Seth Rogen in the title role, and Stephen Chow will apprently be his chauffeur/sidekick. He wrote and directed _Kung Fu Hustle_ and its upcoming sequel and will have a part in the sequel.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing the film, though Seth Rogen wouldn't be my first choice for the lead actor.


Well when you're paying for it all you can pretty much do whatever the hell you want right? At least in Hollywood.  *(grumbles ... fricken hollywood prima-donnas...:miffer: )
*
Anyway the best one can hope for is that it's done ... right. True, the original series wasn't as CAMPY as Batman which was running about that same (bat) time. But it was kinda hard to take it seriously... at least for me. But I thought his car was a lot cooler than the batmobile fer shure. 

But intro Bruce... man, HE honestly made the show, no kidding and not being biased because of being a fan of Lee's. He gave the show it's kick (pardon pun). 

Wonder Woman is coming soon, could Buck Rogers be far behind?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a good Buck Rogers re-make! I liked the Gil Gerard version.

Yeah, I hope they find the right tone for this. We'll see...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I wouldn't mind a good Buck Rogers re-make! I liked the Gil Gerard version.
> 
> Yeah, I hope they find the right tone for this. We'll see...


 Beed beed beed bipt, beed beed beed bipt I did too Arnie!


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

Seth Rogan!!! Are they serious? And since Stephen Chow does mostly comedies, I can see where this is going.  It will end up as a lame parody or comedy.  Too bad.  A darker Green Hornet story would be more interesting.  Stephen Chow wouldn't be first choice either.  Since Kato was originally Filipino (on the radio show) I think it would be better to have a kato who was proficien tin FMA. That way they could further distance themselves from the Kato/Bruce Lee legacy.

Brian Jones


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

Brian Jones said:


> A darker Green Hornet story would be more interesting.



Absolutely--that's what I wanted, but it sounds like they're leaning toward a comedy.



> Since Kato was originally Filipino (on the radio show) I think it would be better to have a kato who was proficien tin FMA.



I love it! But I can see why they want to get the people who remember Bruce Lee in the role by casting a look-alike.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 9, 2008)

Brian Jones said:


> Since Kato was originally Filipino (on the radio show) I think it would be better to have a kato who was proficien tin FMA.
> 
> Brian Jones


Seems to me that I read somewhere that Kato was originally Japanese, but his nationality was changed during WWII. Those would have been tough times for a program with a Japanese protagonist. Making Kato Filipino was safe (they were our allies, after all).


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I wouldn't mind a good Buck Rogers re-make! I liked the Gil Gerard version.
> 
> Yeah, I hope they find the right tone for this. We'll see...




That was the Erin Gray version, right?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2008)

Dude, yes! Can they get her again? She teaches Tai Chi now, you know.


----------

